# The chipping yips



## DanB. (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm in total despair! My chipping is now so bad that I either have an air shot or top the ball 20 yards through the green. Any ideas, cures would be welcome!


----------



## brendy (Sep 15, 2015)

DanB. said:



			I'm in total despair! My chipping is now so bad that I either have an air shot or top the ball 20 yards through the green. Any ideas, cures would be welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Tiddlywinks?


lessons are the answer...and stock reply on the forum.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2015)

What type of shot are you trying to play and with what club......low runner or high floater?


----------



## DanB. (Sep 15, 2015)

Low runners or in fact any shot with less than a full swing


----------



## Region3 (Sep 15, 2015)

If your putting is ok have you tried using your usual putting grip and stroke with something like a 7 iron?


----------



## DanB. (Sep 15, 2015)

I've literally tried every club in the bag, it is almost the same as the putting yips, the right hand just seems to take over.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2015)

It sounds like your right hand is flicking the clubhead passed your hands. 
Try the drill below. 
Try and hit the ball under the shaft 3-4 feet in front of you.
If you do it right, the ball will go OVER the shaft.
This drill helps you keep the hands in front of the club through impact.

[video=youtube;NA8aMPqdmbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA8aMPqdmbY&amp;list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7  ZWYEmPOyW&amp;index=5[/video]

If you still cant learn this feeling, I would recommend my V-Easy which locks both your wrists through impact.
PM me if you want to know more about the V-Easy


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 15, 2015)

I've had similar issues. What worked for me is shortening my backswing, a lot, so that I accelerate through the back rather than decelerate. That helped me a lot. 
But I really have to make sure that backswing is really truncated.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2015)

Region3 said:



			If your putting is ok have you tried using your usual putting grip and stroke with something like a 7 iron?
		
Click to expand...

This x 1,000
Just the shoulders rocking, no wrist or arm movement so to speak. A simple putting stroke with the ball further back in your stance than normal works for me. Experiment with different clubs as well to see how it changes distance/ball height but still using the same stroke, and remember to let the club do the work.


----------



## Val (Sep 16, 2015)

I suffer this too, I get very stabby on short chips over anything of note, I chip with the lowest loft can can get away with which is normally a 7 iron.

V-easy and bobs drill helps but you need to keep at it or the stabby yips return.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2015)

Try chipping with a hybrid. Only club I don't yip around the green with. just needs a putting stroke, and you can chip and run easily.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Try chipping with a hybrid. Only club I don't yip around the green with. just needs a putting stroke, and you can chip and run easily.
		
Click to expand...

And can I just say that you look very manly when you do it.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 17, 2015)

DanB. said:



			I'm in total despair! My chipping is now so bad that I either have an air shot or top the ball 20 yards through the green. Any ideas, cures would be welcome!
		
Click to expand...

where do you feel you have your weight favoring at set-up & where in the stance is your ball position? 

is there a big shaft lean angle with hands very much forwards at set-up?

is it only chipping, & chipping 30 so yards in looking to have more roll out than carry in the shot - or does it happen with pitches from further out also?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there really the chipping yips?

I heard people talk about it when Tiger was struggling,however Tiger was saying that he was changing swing positions and he was getting too technical.

I have also seen recently people saying don't lean the club forward as keeping it more upright was the new way to chip.

If you watch Bobs chipping he leans his club forward but aims to keep it low and get the ball running and this is what I do.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			And can I just say that you look very manly when you do it.
		
Click to expand...

 That's because Rickg taught me the shot.


----------



## Huwey12 (Sep 17, 2015)

DanB. said:



			I'm in total despair! My chipping is now so bad that I either have an air shot or top the ball 20 yards through the green. Any ideas, cures would be welcome!
		
Click to expand...

I know how you feel, takes a few changes to cure. The latest thinking is to place the ball in the middle of your stance, weight favouring your front foot on the back & down swing & head behind the ball, distance control with different lofted clubs rather than placing the ball further back in the stance

I suspect you are doing the latter to miss or top the ball, if you make a real effort to take the club back really low until your hands are outside of your rear leg before any wrist cock happens this will bring the club down on a shallower plane, hopefully giving you a better contact

Another thing you can do is concentrate on getting the hands way in front of the ball at impact, in fact do these 2 actions as a drill a few times before you hit the ball. Hope this helps


----------



## woody69 (Sep 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			And can I just say that you look very manly when you do it.
		
Click to expand...

I've started using my hybrid around the fringe and a few yards off the green to great affect. Don't care how I look doing it when it rolls to within a few feet or even closer most of the time.


----------



## CharlieC (Sep 23, 2015)

Fabulous short book/article on Amazon/kindle called 'The golfing yips - the ultimate solution'. Written by an amateur who has suffered with the yips on and off for over 30 years. Six fixes, two of which worked for me, one for chipping, one for putting. The guy who wrote it says rightly that if you've never had the yips you'll never understand them. These are solutions that actually worked for me! Worth a look.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 24, 2015)

Have you tried chipping one handed? It's not as difficult as you think. I do it as a practice routine sometimes, you could give that a try and see if it helps.


----------

